# Underwater led's



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

which ones did you get? and what kind of boat are you putting them on?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I got 2 of the 3led amphibian blue from ocean led. Im putting them on my 13 foot custom skiff.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Guess im the only one with underwater lights on the site. Lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have considered them, but like most guys here I fish the flats. Underwater lights don't do to much in 1ft of water. Post some pictures of them though, you might convince some of us on the edge.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

CR - Not many of us fish at night, if we do it's around dock lights. But the new boat has a few open switches so I may be in the market. ;D


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

we got a green shadowcaster on the new "not so micro" boat havent used it that much and probably won't, i think they only make sense too have on a boat you could spend the night on


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I flats fish also but i also do some docklight fishing, i figured if anything they wouldnt scare any fish. When i use them a time or two i'll let you know how they work gramps


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

ive thought about putting blue ones from oznium on my NMZ just for looks, they are led so i wouldnt need a big batt to run them. i wanna see how your boat looks with them, what color?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A thought or two about night lights.... I've been fishing them for a lot of years now and I've learned NOT to expect any fish around a new light... Seems that in my area (Biscayne Bay) a light needs to be in place (and on every night) for a few months before the fish learn to like it....
That might be a hint for those that expect an underwater hull light to do much for them... I'm sure it will work to draw shrimp, and in the right location would certainly show bugs up on the flats (for bully netters working about three or four feet of water...). I'm just not so sure about its use as a fishing light.

On a night trip we'll usually have more than a few shots to fish big fancy yachts that are lit up like neon signs under the transom at their (pretty much) permanent dock sites.. Those big boats that I'm talking about have the lights on every night, are docked at one location for months at a time, and we never see the first fish.... Compare that to one little docklight that I know that always holds fish and is just a conventional small docklight on the corner of a small dock...


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I make underwater shrimp lights. I use green LEDs in a 3/4" diameter transparent PVC pipe that is 39" long. Two strings of LEDs fit inside the pipe and are spiraled to give more even light. I can see a shrimp farther away than I can reach him with a 9' handle shrimp net.

I also make a similar light for flounder gigging. Both can be used for fresh water crappie (aka speckled perch) fishing.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Under waters on my ride. I havent had a chance to use them on the water yet but Im sure they cant hurt.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im sure its not gonna be an instant docklight but at any rate they do look good


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Those will be awesome for getting bugs! I'm not sure about laws in certain section of the state, but I've seen some flats with LOTS of size bugs hiding in holes in the grass. In the day, you pass right by them. But at night....
they'll come outa their holes, and with underwater lights, their eyes will become little becons for hungry fishermen  [smiley=stirthepot.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

When i get the lights installed i'll b sure to post some pics in the bragging spot because i have still yet to post pictures of the boat. This is funny because i didnt know anything about lights attracting lobster. Thats why i love this site


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> i didnt know anything about lights attracting lobster


It's not that the lights attract the lobster,
it's that lobster are nocturnal predators.
They come out of their holes at night to feed.
That's why bully netting is such an effective way to catch them.
The bugs walk around out in the open, and their eyes reflect light
making them extremely easy to spot at night.
After a while you can tell if a bug is legal,
just by looking at the distance between the glowing eyes.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K37AMD-v1l8[/media]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm i wonder if thats legal where i live, in stuart , fl. Lol thats alot easier than tickle sticks


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> > i didnt know anything about lights attracting lobster
> 
> 
> It's not that the lights attract the lobster,
> ...


He's exactly right. Sorry about any confusion. Here's a good site for info http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/SaltwaterRules_FAC68B.htm.

Scroll down to lobster and look at the regulations. I just scanned through today, but it looks like you're good to go in your area for Bully nets. Just don't forget to get a lobster stamp, and you'll be enjoying lobster dinners  ;D

BTW, locking snares work much better than tickle sticks and nets for in water hunting. If you don't believe me check out my fishing report of "Yum..."


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

hey buddy I am putting under water light on gheenoe .blue ...so how much were yours ? doin it next after wiring boat .


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I got em off ebay, the farther back on the pages you go tje cheaper they get. On page one mine were like 300 each, on page 20 i got em for 150 each. I got two of the ocean led amphibian blues. I loooooovee them, despite what people say they do attract fish ( or lets you see what you couldnt see before) and plenty of baitfish, and they look sick!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

not to hijack this thread, but snares are good only in certain situations. a polespear, net, and gloves is how i get 99% of mine. keep the polespear "ready" when you first look under a ledge, if a lobster is there instead of a grouper, use the polespear as a tickle stick


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> not to hijack this thread, but snares are good only in certain situations. a polespear, net, and gloves is how i get 99% of mine.  keep the polespear "ready" when you first look under a ledge, if a lobster is there instead of a grouper, use the polespear as a tickle stick


FWC Officer 
"What are these three holes in all your lobsters from?"

You
"They shot out from under the ledge and started attacking me! I had to defend myself!!"

Sure, only as a tickle stick  ;D

Snare, net, what ever floats your boat. The important thing is they end up in you house for dinner!!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

pandion,
taking spears out of a lobster head is more work than with a net. rules is rules and if you dont know them you shouldnt play the game.

yes ive speared lobsters before, but not in FL.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> pandion,
> taking spears out of a lobster head is more work than with a net.  rules is rules and if you dont know them you shouldnt play the game.
> 
> yes ive speared lobsters before, but not in FL.


That's funny, cause I've actually heard that before. I have a friend who goes to the Bahamas and doesn't spear them anymore because by the time he's gotton the spear out of one the others have all scattered.

And sorry if I offended you. Didn't mean any offence, just a joke!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol yea dont spear them with a break away tip.... Trust me


----------

